# Question for those who have recovered from dp



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok so ive only had dp for a few months or so. It started off really bad, I had all these really bad feelings and couldnt do anything, not even watch a film, but quite quickly learned to accept these feelings. I also used loads of distraction techniques. Then i started to improve. I feel like ive almost recovered, Im basically just living life at the moment, doing everything i used to do before i got dp like watch films, listen to music, attempt to chat up random girls in bars lol. I also never really think about the dp, i just think about loads of other things, like what im going to do tomoro.
Theres one problem tho. I still get feelings of pointlessness and meaninglessness. Which makes me kinda miserable all the time.
Im hoping this is the dp. But maybe having dp has left me in this permanent state that im in and theres no way to get rid of it. At least if its still the dp, it will leave me soon as i am recovering quickly. It jus doesnt feel like the dp tho, it feels like its there to stay. I can live with it, im just hoping i wont have to.

Anyone have a theory?


----------



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey man,

I just asked the same question, along the lines that im starting to feel better, but things still remain. Like grogginess, world stills feels weird. 
I was told that there is a sort of hangover after the DP/DR/Anxiety, whatever it is, starts going away or starts becoming tolerable. I definitely
feel like sometimes im so close to just snapping out of it, but then im like ehh nahhh I still remember how crazy everything was and how crazy
it all really is, but honestly, I think its just died down remnants of whatever this DP thing is. It feels loopy, depression like, and mine has
some anxiety burning along with it. But I feel im getting slowly inch by inch (if that makes sense).

I do think that whatever mental state you were in before the dp is going to still be there when the DP goes away. So in my case, I was
negative etc, just moved, so I was down for sure, so now its time to deal with all of the things pre DP.

SO yeah, I think that stuff is normal right after DP starts fading...because I am experiencing it. And soon, we will all be caught up in life again.

Its a total two steps forward and 1.9 steps back kinda deal.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

whatthehell said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I just asked the same question, along the lines that im starting to feel better, but things still remain. Like grogginess, world stills feels weird.
> I was told that there is a sort of hangover after the DP/DR/Anxiety, whatever it is, starts going away or starts becoming tolerable. I definitely
> ...


haha i can really relate to that last line in your post


----------



## ClintEmery (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes you are on the road to recovery and are almost there, that infact sounds just like me. All symptoms of anxiety are related. I noticed you said you have a little anxiety burning along with it. Anxiety is the leading cause of everything you have been feeling andot al are feeling. It sounds to me like through your anxiety and derealization/depersonalization that you have developed a little depression which was caused by the anxiety that was in your system so long. The symptoms of depression can easily be treated with positive thought techniques, exercising, socializing as well as maybe a anti-depressant but at a low dose to help you along the way.


----------

